

DNS Seizures Take Out MegaUpload - bconway
http://torrentfreak.com/dns-seizure-takes-out-megaupload-111129/

======
ChuckMcM
You know, if they do this enough times we might develop a whole new cadre of
folks who can run DNS servers. That would be a good thing because the
underpinning gears of the interwebs are not as sexy as the front facing side
and so much harder to recruit for.

